
Semantics, Representations and Grammars for Deep Learning - mindcrime
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.08627?resubmit=HN
======
joe_the_user
The abstract implies it is a semantics for describing the different kinds of
deep learning approaches rather than, say, a semantic system to be used by a
deep learning system.

Seems quite interesting, though an effort at the later approach would be quite
interesting too.

------
aylons
All I get is the following error, with code 403:

    
    
      Access Denied
    
      Sadly, you do not currently appear to have permission to access http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.08627
    

What's going on?

~~~
mindcrime
Good question. I've never heard of that happening before. As far as I know,
everything on Arxiv is totally open for everybody.

Edit: I mirrored the paper here for anybody who's having trouble accessing it:

[http://www.fogbeam.com/1509.08627v1.pdf](http://www.fogbeam.com/1509.08627v1.pdf)

------
100ideas
I for one look forward to our networked, distributed game theoretic deep
learning overlords.

